

Worst stackoverflow question in history (-46 score) has answer with +90 score - ralphchurch
http://stackoverflow.com/q/3455660/127880

======
ralphchurch
caveat: It is the worst undeleted question in history through 2/7/13. It may
be possible to browse here for a worse deleted question:
<http://data.stackexchange.com/> , but I'm not sure if they remain in the
database.

It has gone through over a dozen revisions and isn't nearly as horrible as it
once was. <http://stackoverflow.com/posts/3455660/revisions>

~~~
ralphchurch
Note: The method that I used to locate this (stackoverflow) did not show the
worst non-deleted question, but stopped at the second worst.

Using data.stackexchange.com, I located this: <http://i.imgur.com/nmrP3Xe.png>

Sorry for the misleading title, according to stackoverflow site search, it was
the worst (questions => sort by vote => last page, last result)

